# الاقسام التقنية والطبية والاستشارات > المكتبة العامة >  >  سطوة إسرائيل في الولايات المتحدة وجميع جرائمهم وحروبهم على العرب

## elbramg

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
 سطوة إسرائيل في الولايات المتحدة وجميع جرائمهم وحروبهم على العرب



InFo
 
  كتاب سطوة إسرائيل في الولايات المتحدة للمؤلف جايمس بتراس فيه يوصف المؤلف كيف سيطرت اسرائيل على الولايات المتحدة الامريكية وكيف فرضت نفوذها عليها وكيف قلبت الولايات المتحدة الامريكية ضد الشرق الاوسط والمسلمين وفيه يتناول عدة مواضيع هامة جدا منها الجواسيس والحروب وزارعو المتفجرات الانتحاريون ومدى الكراهية التى يكنها الصهاينة للمسلمين والعرب كما انه يتناول مجابهة الصهيونية واصلاح السياسة الامريكية فى الشرق الاوسط ومواقف كثيرة جدا وادلة وبراهين لكيفية سيطرة اسرائيل على الولايات المتحدة الامريكية حمل واقرأ الكتاب لان به اشياء كثيييييرة جدا لن نستطيع شرحها هنا والمفاجأة الكتاب لا يتعدى ال10ميجا .

   Screen
 

 

اولا هاااااام جدا يجب تحميل برنامج Foxit Reader لقراءة الكتاب فبدونه لا تستطيع قراءة الكتاب
 JumboFile - سريع ويدعم الاستكمال
 http://jumbofile.net/mbfvgmi75nkb

 -- -- -- --
 
  ثانيا تحميل الكتاب
 JumboFile - سريع ويدعم الاستكمال
http://jumbofile.net/1qrhs00wk6m5

*

----------

